# Laughing Sal Clown



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've always wanted to have a Laughing Sal in my fun house ever since I originally saw videos of them on YouTube. They aren't nessecarily scary, but they do give a great feeling to the whole theme of the haunt.

Here's what I'm talking about if you've not yet seen a Laughing Sal





And here's some background information





I love the old-fashioned feel it has and the movement of it with hands swaying at the sides.

I've looked around and wasn't able to find a mask producer that sells Sal masks, I was however able to find a producer of an animatronics who creates them for purchase. For a low low price of $1,200. 

So I'm hoping to create one myself but doing a spin off. Rather than having ole Sal herself, I figured a laughing clown would be as good, if not better. I found this mask on the Halloween Asylum web page.
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/images/products/display/revc26220.jpg

It's got a great laughing grin so I think it would be perfect for it! I'm just lost as to how to recreate the movement of the prop. I'd like for it to be run off motors, as I don't know anything about pneumatics yet (Not to say that I know much about motors either!)

Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated!
:jol:.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Just found this video:




.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks like three different movements. The waist as she leans forward and back, the arms raise and lower slightly, and the head bobbles a bit. The waist can be placed on a wiper motor or maybe this motor:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2156011021214647&item=5-1587&catname=electric

The head and arms look like they might be on some king a spring or bungee that gets pulled taught as she leans back and forth. I would start like that maybe make a PVC body with a pivoting waist and arms and see how close it looks. The head can be sitting a big stiff spring. just move it by hand at first and then see about the motor linkage.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That mask is great Zach. You'll get alot of scares out of that. I've been picking up a few pieces from halloweenasylum lately. They've got some good prices right now.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'd do it with a Shiatsu setup. You could have the shiatsu at waist level with hinged PVC arms and hinged head attached with bungee to the back of the cabinet so that the move up and down while you get a side to side and forward back motion from the Shiatsu. The button/mat or PIR triggers the motor and the amplifier for an MP3 on loop.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Great idea FYF. Check out this Laff in the Dark article - a few pages in they have mechanical photos of Sal.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That would be a very creepy clown! Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Suppose I should update this. I was able to pick up the mask up on eBay $34.00 shipped. Great deal! I'm also hoping to get a large old fashioned speaker for the laughing sound to play through.

As far as construction, it's all still just planning right now. I spoke to some friends of mine and they are hopefully going to be able to help build it as I don't really know anything about this stuff yet.

I'll be sure to keep you posted on any progress!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't see the original video...it was removed by user.

If fritz is correct...it sounds like the waist movement would be similar to how I do standing zombies. There's a sketch and video clip in one of my threads.

Pneumatics aren't hard, although I don't think its the right way to go on this.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

DarkLore said:


> I can't see the original video...it was removed by user.
> 
> If fritz is correct...it sounds like the waist movement would be similar to how I do standing zombies. There's a sketch and video clip in one of my threads.
> 
> Pneumatics aren't hard, although I don't think its the right way to go on this.


I updated the video.

And I think we were going to attempt to use a wiper motor on this. And I agree, I don't think pneumatics would be the correct route with this.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

that thing is just weird...no wonder it creeped the sh*t out of generations of kids.I dont think it was intended to be creepy, was it?? I think that's what makes it so weird..its supposed to just look like some laughing, happy hayseed...but INSTEAD..it's NOT.
Even the wacked, messed, androgynous hair makes it creepy....change the hair and it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Say hello to Ricco!










Just got my mask! I was quite shocked at the overall size of the thing... it's HUGE! Probably twice the size of a normal head. I'm very pleased with how detailed it is too... I was a bit worried it would be a cheaply done mass produced thing... but it's actually really nice! Only bad thing about it is the bow tie it has on it... I can't for the life of me fit it around the neck of the mask! The string's just too short. I think I'm just going to cut off the elastic band around it and just leave the bow on it... Or take the whole thing off. Who knows!

Hope you like him!

I'm also working on a sound clip for him I'll upload here in the next few days.
.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice mask - have you started on the mechanics yet?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Haven't built anything quite yet. I'm hoping to start here in the next few weeks!

I'll be sure to keep you posted!
:jol:.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You should partner up with a local therapist & hand out his/her cards to scared children..lol.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I had Adam from Poison Props put together some different sound clips to use for the laughing track. He gave me loads of different variations of laughing tracks that I'm planning on tweaking until I get exactly what I want.

I had a clip I was working on, but it had some background music and stuff to it so I wasn't completely happy with it. Now I've got LOTS to work with so hopefully I'll come up with something I like!

Anyway, I'll keep you posted with anything else I get done!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I really dig the mask and look forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

great mask!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've just started a new thread for my overall plans of my 2010 haunt.
You can read it here: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=20303


----------

